# belt housing cover!! need help



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

It have a outty and I have 2 bolt that hold the belt housing cover on stuck they will just spin and won't come out can any1 tell me how I can get them off without breaking the cover?


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Sadly, you will have to get a drill and adapt it to your socket, spin in high, then melt the nut out. Takes about :30 seconds. You will need a new back cover. Use anti-seeze and 10% less torque on the new bolts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------

Its a crap design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Like Chopermech says, it will take outward pull or force while turning it in hopes it will catch some threads. Applying that pressure with a screwdriver between the lip near the bolt head will do that but the cover won't take that for long. Plan on replacing it if it doesn't start out very soon. I have not seen how C/A holds their covers on so maybe a photo or two may help generate more ideas.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

I just did this job on an '11 outlander. They have brass splined inserts in the back cover that strip super easy. If any dirt or corrosion gets on the bolt, forget it. You will be pulling clutches and replacing the back plate. Anti-seeze and torque to spec with about a 10% reduction due to lubricated threads. That's the first thing I would do off the dealer floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chopermech said:


> I just did this job on an '11 outlander. They have brass splined inserts in the back cover that strip super easy. If any dirt or corrosion gets on the bolt, forget it. You will be pulling clutches and replacing the back plate. Anti-seeze and torque to spec with about a 10% reduction due to lubricated threads. That's the first thing I would do off the dealer floor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sounds like a sorry design...


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Indeed it is. Ain't no quad giving you the quality you think you are getting. Short cuts are always made, even if you didn't at the pocket book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

